# Nigerian Fat or Pregnant?



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

My Nigerians belly is getting larger and larger. I tried taking pictures but you couldn't tell quite how big it is, or mainly the fact that it bulges a lot more on one of the sides so she's completely lopsided. I just got a male almost 4 weeks ago and they've been kept in the same pen but I'm pretty positive she wouldn't be showing in that short of a time. Then I realized I got her 20 weeks ago...maybe she was already pregnant?? But then again I'm fairly certain she wasn't exposed to males before I got her. Another thing...I've been hoping I'd see signs of mating but nothing. Is that normal? Thank you!!!!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Pictures always help.  Besides, we just want to see your goats!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Could you post a pic of her vulva and udder area? Then we can "pooch test" her and determine if she might be pregnant.

Another way to tell us to wrap your arms around her belly and gently poke upwards right in front of her udder. If she's preggo it should feel very firm, not squishy.


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

I tried feeling under her belly and it wasn't extremely hard by her udders but a few inches forward it was.


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

And I tried taking pictures of her vulva and udder area and she wasn't having it...which ended up in a lot of blurry photos.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

she could she could not be it all depends on udder devlopment though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there any loose skin or "squishy stuff" that you can grab on her udder, or is it just two teats on her belly? 

The best way to get a pic is to give her a bowl of grain and goodies, then get behind her while she's distracted and take some shots before she finishes.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Since you mentioned she is lopsided...Kids are carried mostly on the goat's right side, the rumen is high up on her left side. So is her right side the one that is getting wider?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

her belly looks pregnant but we need a pic of her rear like her pooch and udder pics!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Any udder pics?


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

I've been studying for finals and have been to lazy to actually attempt a good udder or rear shot but I checked her udders and there's no way she's pregnant, unless she's just recently pregnant since we've only had the boy for less then four weeks. The timing wouldn't add up right if she was pregnant when we got her because she'd be due any day now...which she's clearly not. 
So....have any of you actually seen your goats mate?? Am I just missing it or do they really have no interest in each other??


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i have never seen any of my goats mate but all of them were prego every time


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep same here!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

Thank you!! That's what I was hoping to hear. Hopefully she is pregnant then...just not very far along.


----------



## Bertnut2 (Feb 9, 2014)

She looks pregnant to me. She looks exactly like my ND due in July. My Peanut was a driveway breeding so I know exactly when she was bred (Feb15) but I'm always worried she is too big already. Peanuts udder is about the size of a softball already so if you have nothing going on in the udder, maybe not....
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lindsaysinai (May 8, 2014)

So far there's no udder development. I really think she's pregnant....just not far along. That wide belly is probably just her being a little on the chunky side but hopefully that'll be replaced with growing babies!! I'll keep checking her udders.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Well by telling by her pooch she is at least 2 months


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

